# matthias lehner



## urmomismydailyquest (28. November 2008)

als ich grade eben mir eiskronen q angesehen hab
is mir der name matthias lehner(ja des wird so geschrieben)
aufgefallen
seine q sin rund um arthas auf gebaut
und er hat was mit ihm gemeinsam

schnappt euch nen zettelund bringt die buchstaben mal 
in die angegebene reihenfolge

7  1  11  3  4  13  5  6     14  8  12  9  10  2
m a  t    t    h   i   a  s     l     e  h    n  e   r



ich nehm euch mal die arbeit ab

1  2  3  4  5  6    7   8  9  10 11 12 13 14
a  r  t   h  a  s    m  e  n  e   t    h   i    l


ich glaube das dieser matthias  arthas´  seele oder so ist

nun was meint ihr..


----------



## EisblockError (28. November 2008)

?? lol, wie kommst du auf die zahlen?

edit: ok verstanden, wie kommst du dann auf den namen??^^
Bzw wie kommst du auf die 2ten Zahlen?[codebox]
7 1 11 3 4 13 5 6 14 8 12 9 10 2
m a t t h i a s l e h n e r



ich nehm euch mal die arbeit ab

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
a r t h a s m e n e t h i l[/codebox]

was hat 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
mit 7 1 11 3 4 13 5 6 14 8 12 9 10 2 zu tun?


Achja, endlich ma *FIRST!!!!!111einself*


----------



## bma (28. November 2008)

arbeitslos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nice arbeit... aber könnte sein jo


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (28. November 2008)

@eisblock

die buchstaben sin die selben blos durcheinandergewürfelt


----------



## EisblockError (28. November 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> @eisblock
> 
> die buchstaben sin die selben blos durcheinandergewürfelt



Was ham dann die Zahlen damit zu tun??^^

Lol sonst nennen die mich nur bei CS:S ingame Eisblock.. aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ähhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (28. November 2008)

des is cool gemacht xD
was ham die zahlen damit zu tun is die frage 
antwort für jeden buchsteaben eine zahl

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
a r t h a s m e n e t h i l

7 1 11 3 4 13 5 6 14 8 12 9 10 2
m a t t h i a s l e h n e r

wenn man die buchstaben oder einfach die zahlen durcheinander dreht kommt jeweils der andere name heraus


----------



## EisblockError (28. November 2008)

Aso, war überflüssig, hab ich auch so gesehen, naja


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (28. November 2008)

die zahlen zeigen die reihenfolge der buchstaben dieses anagramm
anagramm bedeutet ein wort/satz durch umstellen von einzelnen buchstaben
einen neuen satz/wort zo bilden


----------



## Warp16 (28. November 2008)

Es heißt das Matthias lehner     arthas menethil heißt wenn man es umstellt.
Absicht, oder ein gigantischer zufall?^^
Ein fall für Aiman Abdallah


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

oO nice

ich frag mich manchmal ob blizz sowas extra macht


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (28. November 2008)

ein fall für galileo mystery
und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun^^


----------



## DerBuuhmann (28. November 2008)

Was gibt den der Mathias LEhner so für Quests?
Wenns irgendwas mit Arthas zu tun aht dann könnt was dran sein aber wenn nicht dann isses nur ein Spaß von Blizz^^

myteriös^^


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (28. November 2008)

@ buuhmann
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13398
ne q-reihe um arthas


----------



## LaLeX (28. November 2008)

ich tippe auf etwas gewolltes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht jede kleinigkeit ist so auffällig wie haris pilton, heiigar der schreckliche etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dass ist für die leute, die gerne mal vom posen absehen und auch "die blumen am wegesrand zu arthas" thron beschnuppern" möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oO nice
> ich frag mich manchmal ob blizz sowas extra macht


Also ich glaube,das ist alles zufall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. November 2008)

// oh noez,doppelpost


----------



## Îleez (28. November 2008)

Ich wusst garnicht das man aus meinem namen Arthas Menethil machen kann, kranke scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Achja, endlich ma *FIRST!!!!!111einself*



Gratuliere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (28. November 2008)

Glaub, das ist kein zufall, finde es sehr gut, dass Blizzard auch solche sachen bringt. Bin jedenfalls positiv überrascht.

mfg


----------



## Lisutari (29. November 2008)

Mein Gott, man merkt das es spät ist, ich musste das 4 mal lesen bevor ich verstanden habe worum  es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x.X (29. November 2008)

Finden wir es herraus , bleiben Sie dran ;D

Avane


----------



## Nebelvater (29. November 2008)

Blizzards World Designer brauchen mehr Reallife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Es heißt das Matthias lehner     arthas menethil heißt wenn man es umstellt.
> Absicht, oder ein gigantischer zufall?^^
> Ein fall für Aiman Abdallah



Da stecken bestimmt die Tempelritter mit drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolus (29. November 2008)

Blizz macht sowas bestimmt extra

Aber verstößt die Sign von "Eisblock" nicht gegen die Foren regeln? 

Öhm das miene IP und Provider ausgelesen wird finde ich schon grenzwertig aber zum schluss dann "Deine mutter schl***" o_O 

Hoffe das sich jmd drum kümmert


----------



## BimmBamm (29. November 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Blizzards World Designer brauchen mehr Reallife
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, es gehört nicht viel dazu, einen Anagramm-Generator (siehe http://www.sibiller.de/anagramme/) zu bedienen. Die Info ist übrigens alles andere als neu:
_""Matthias Lehner" is an anagram of "Arthas Menethil", which has sparked speculation that Matthias Lehner is the spirit of Arthas Menethil or a being that has some connection with him."_
(http://www.wowwiki.com/Matthias_Lehner)

"Arthas Menethil" heißt übrigens auch "Satan heilt mehr".


----------



## Smoleface (29. November 2008)

Krolus schrieb:


> Blizz macht sowas bestimmt extra
> 
> Aber verstößt die Sign von "Eisblock" nicht gegen die Foren regeln?
> 
> ...



das mit der mutter ist ein rdnsatz der sig.

und die ip idresse sieht auch niemand, ausser du.


----------



## Klondike (29. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oO nice
> 
> ich frag mich manchmal ob blizz sowas extra macht




nein natürlich nicht... Oo

es wird wohl so gewesen sein, dass sie den post von BimmBamm gelesen haben und da haben sie sich gedacht oh toll so machen wir das

...moment...egal


----------



## Baldoran (29. November 2008)

hm...
das ist sehr interessant !
und ganz ehrlich !
toll das blizzard sowas einbaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (29. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube,das ist alles zufall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das ist jawohl eindeutig ein gewolltes easteregg
genau so wie harris pilton, floyd pinkus oder der schöne oger draz'zilb   (rückwärts blizzard)


----------



## Kalekor (29. November 2008)

Wenn ihr es genau wissen wollt macht die questreihe und nachher bei einem netten Kampf auf euren Debuff. Dann noch ein bischen überlgen und ihr habt es.


----------



## Lillyan (29. November 2008)

Laut Telefonbuch gibt es in Deutschland mindestens 14 Matthias Lehner.... welcher von denen ist denn nun Arthas?


----------



## Descartes (29. November 2008)

Kalekor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr es genau wissen wollt macht die questreihe und nachher bei einem netten Kampf auf euren Debuff. Dann noch ein bischen überlgen und ihr habt es.



Mist hab die gestern gemacht abe rnicht auf den debuff geachtet hab eher auf, das was rund um arthas und tirion passiert ist geachtet...


----------



## Thur4k (29. November 2008)

auf jeden fall ne coole entdeckung! auf den debuff werd ich achten, wenn ich die questreihe mache!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2008)

Hier stand ein von mir unüberlegter Kommentar. Sorry dafür


----------



## TheCampor (29. November 2008)

In einer Quest von dem spielt man doch sogar Arthas bzw. in mehreren^^ also ist das wohl gewollt.
DieQuests von dem sind Blizz sehr gut gelungen man darf sogar gegen nen alten bekanten aus bc mit Arthas kämpfen kann euch nur raten macht die Questreihe!


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dein ernst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ahja hab auch den bannhammer   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (29. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> dein ernst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaubst DU!

b2t: Das ist bestimmt kein Zufall


----------



## Goldzerg (29. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gratuliere.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo ,

Nicht das es besonders schlimm ist wenn man auf eurer seite gebannt wird aber trotzdem kleine Frage!

Wieso bannst Du jemanden nur weil er mal First geschrieben hat?
Ok der Weissheit letzter schluss ist so ein post nicht aber echt schlimm , gemein etc etc ist das doch nun wirklich nicht!

mfg


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2008)

Goldzerg schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Nicht das es besonders schlimm ist wenn man auf eurer seite gebannt wird aber trotzdem kleine Frage!
> 
> ...



glaub nicht das er das ernst gemeint hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. November 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> glaub nicht das er das ernst gemeint hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, hat er. First!-Schreier stehen bei den Moderatoren auf einer Stufe mit Verbreitern pornografischer Inhalte.


----------



## Ituor (29. November 2008)

Mein erster Post, und wenn ich dafür gebannt werde, war es das wert.
Selbst wenn der Mod 111elf-shouter nicht mag hat er immerhin auch was zum topic gesagt, wenn auch nichts wirklich sinnvolles, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, aber: 
Den Aufruf, alle 14 Mathias Lehners aus dem Telefonbuch zu töten, obwohl er nicht ernst gemeint ist, finde ich ungleich schlimmer. Schließlich kann jedes dumme Kind jetzt auf die Idee kommen, jene Mathias Lehners mal anzurufen und zu nerven. Das finde ich sehr gefährlich. Also bitte ich um Löschung dieses Beitrags.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Itu


----------



## Haggelo (29. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Doch, hat er. First!-Schreier stehen bei den Moderatoren auf einer Stufe mit Verbreitern pornografischer Inhalte.



o'rly ? 

uppppss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (29. November 2008)

nicht den Gutmensch spielen wollen
solche Spams nerven und sind so Sinnvoll wie Fusspilz
es ist schön das der Gag dir nicht gefällt, aber auf so First-Spammer kann man echt verzichten


----------



## Boeller (29. November 2008)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Achja, endlich ma *FIRST!!!!!111einself*



Dumm




Carcharoth schrieb:


> Egal. Töten wir gleich alle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dümmer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yourself pls ;-) 

Ma ehrlich, lasst Schäuble nicht darauf aufmerksam werden, oder das CIA. =)



BTT:  Ich war beim Threadtitel erst stutzig, aber nettes Anagramm. Ich kann mir allerdings die Beschreibung mit Seelenverwandtschaft oder ähnlichem nicht vorstellen. Dass es soetwas geben könnte wäre doch sicher als Hinweis schon vorher irgendwann vorgekommen. Und so eine Figur wäre auch nicht einfach nur ein Questgeber, sondern größer aufgebaut und sie hieße auch sicher nicht Matthias Lehner. Da steckt zu viel Fantasy in WoW für einen bedeutenden Matthias (Arthas, Uther, Jaina, Thrall alles keine Fritz, Franz und Thomas ;-) )
Ich tippe auf Easteregg, Wer weiß was dieser Matthias Lehner im richtigen Leben macht, vielleicht gibts ja wirklich einen, der Vorlage für Arthas Namen gab und der nun Vorlage für diesen Questgeber ist.


----------



## chiccolo (29. November 2008)

Hab hier was gefunden was euch interessieren könnte 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCzIkbVTbZU

Schaut mal was in der Info steht

In der quest legt man mit arthas illidan auf der eiskrone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (29. November 2008)

Hab die Questreihe soeben beenden und muss chon sagen die gefällt mir sehr!

Das mit dem Anagramm ist auch sehr interessant. Schon am Anfang der Questreihe hatte ich eine Ahnung was das Objekt im See ist und wer der junge ist.

Für die die die Q noch nich haben kleiner spoiler:

Als Arthas sein Herz in die Grube warf, warf er seine Menschlichkeit und alles Gute was noch in ihm steckte mit. Das war dann an das Herz gebunden. Das heißt der kleine Junge ist vermutlich die Manifestation des Guten das einst in Arthas war. Kinder sind ja meist ein Symbol für Unschuld und Reinheit. Das Herz wählte diese Form und hat einem dann gezeigt wer Arthas war, wie er zu dem wurde was er jetzt ist und das wir ihn nicht besiegen können indem wir gegen seine Untoten kämpfen. Das der Name so Verschlüsselt ist hat wohl einfach den Grund das Blizz immer Spaß hat. Des weiteren weiß ich aus verlässlicher Quelle das der Zuständige Blizz Mitarbeiter sowas im Suff macht^^ deswegen auch Haris Pilton, hat er selbst auf der Bonus DVD in der CE gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Alles in allem eine wirklich gelungene Q wenn auch ohne sprachausgabe aber wirklich gut gelungen ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr davon bis wir dann endlich Arthas im letzten Gefecht gegenüberstehen. 


p.s. Endlich story in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edding8045 (29. November 2008)

Anagramme sind Cool

Loatheb = Healbot ??


----------



## Goldzerg (29. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Doch, hat er. First!-Schreier stehen bei den Moderatoren auf einer Stufe mit Verbreitern pornografischer Inhalte.



alles klar für ein "mimimi" wird man verwarnt
und für ein "First!!!!!11" gebannt

Kann wirklich verstehen das man irgendwann allergisch reagiert wenn man schwachsinn liest von so vielen Menschen
aber ein klein wenig übertreibt ihr da schon!

Ein klein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl...

mfg


----------



## Stonewhip (29. November 2008)

Erstmal GZ dem TS, dass es ihm/ihr überhaupt aufgefallen ist. Ich denke nicht, dass es von 11mio aktiven Accounts auch nur einer Hand voll von Spielern überhaupt aufgefallen ist (!) - Ein solches "Buchstabenspiel" ist mehr als interessant (zumal es ja allerlei Fantasienamen in WoW gibt, aber eben nur dieser "wie die Faust auf's Auge" paßt).

BttT:
Leider habe ich diesen NPC nicht nicht gefunden, da ich noch nicht so weit bin, aber...

...da er/sie schreibt, dass sich die Quests, dieses NPC's, um Arthas drehen, sollten mal ein paar Leute die Augen und Ohren offen halten, wenn der entsprechende Content-Patch aufgespielt wird, und Arthas (bzw. die endgame-Bereiche) "erreichbar" ist.
In manchaen Fällen reicht auch schon ein Blick auf die Rassenzugehörigkeit (Humanoid, Drachkin, Dämon usw...) des NPC's.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Blizzard-Mitarbeiter sich nur einen Spaß erlaubt haben.. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.

MfG

EDIT: (Die Bann's waren überfällig, da die Buffed-MOD's viel zu nachsichtig mit vielen Leuten hier im Forum sind. - Meine Meinung.)


----------



## djflow20 (29. November 2008)

Ich wäre nie darauf gekommen. War eher zufall das du das entdeckt hast.

Lg


----------



## Teddymurloc (29. November 2008)

kann ma pls wer coords sagen?^^



Erfolg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (29. November 2008)

Ituor schrieb:


> Mein erster Post, und wenn ich dafür gebannt werde, war es das wert.
> Selbst wenn der Mod 111elf-shouter nicht mag hat er immerhin auch was zum topic gesagt, wenn auch nichts wirklich sinnvolles, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, aber:
> Den Aufruf, alle 14 Mathias Lehners aus dem Telefonbuch zu töten, obwohl er nicht ernst gemeint ist, finde ich ungleich schlimmer. Schließlich kann jedes dumme Kind jetzt auf die Idee kommen, jene Mathias Lehners mal anzurufen und zu nerven. Das finde ich sehr gefährlich. Also bitte ich um Löschung dieses Beitrags.
> 
> ...





Sehe ich genauso.

Wie kann es sein, das jemand gebannt wird weil er ein zwar nerviges First raushaut, und nen mod meint die freiheit zu besitzen leser dieses Threads quasi zum Töten bzw. Terrorisieren der 14 Matthias Lehners aufzufordern? 

Sicherlich ists nicht ernst gemeint gewesen, allerdings kann der schuss sehr sehr gut nach hinten losgehen. Es haben sich schon Menschen an harmloseren kleinigkeiten gestört, und dafür den verantwortlichen vor gericht gezogen. Nur so als beispiel. Wenn ich jedenfalls ein Matthias Lehner wäre, und Tatsächlich tägliche anrufe in bezug auf WoW oder sowas hätte. Dann würde ich sicherlich rechtliche schritte einleiten.

Nur meine Meinung!
Sollte ich nun ebenfalls gebannt werden, dann ists für mich ok. Wäre dann nur schade das man nicht mehr frei seine Meinung äussern darf.


----------



## Two (29. November 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Es heißt das Matthias lehner     arthas menethil heißt wenn man es umstellt.
> Absicht, oder ein gigantischer zufall?^^
> Ein fall für Aiman Abdallah


"und was hat es mit dem bibelcode zu tuen..."
wie in der switch parodie als 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deregond (29. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Doch, hat er. First!-Schreier stehen bei den Moderatoren auf einer Stufe mit Verbreitern pornografischer Inhalte.


Mögen Mods keine Pornos?


----------



## X4ever (29. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Egal. Töten wir gleich alle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wow.. du bist so ein toller spamer und dan noch ein Mod mit ein Bannhammer.
Also das es sowas gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



chiccolo schrieb:


> Hab hier was gefunden was euch interessieren könnte
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCzIkbVTbZU
> 
> ...



Glaub ich net das schaut wie P-Server aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCampor (29. November 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Glaub ich net das schaut wie P-Server aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne is kein Privat Server ich hab die Quest selbst gespielt die ist im Game drinne!


----------



## Céraa (29. November 2008)

das ist ein anna-gramm...oder heißt es ambigramm?
iwas in der richtung halt xD


----------



## Teradas (29. November 2008)

Wenn man Arthas selber spielt...Wie geil ist das denn?!?Macht dann bestimmt spaß bin da leider noch nicht...


----------



## Crystania (29. November 2008)

Oh weia. Mods die zum Töten auffordern (Find ich genauso schlimm wie neulich die Porno-Werbung auf buffed.de, wobei es dafür wenigstens eine Entschuldigung gab) und First!-Schreiende Poster. :-) Kindergarten ftw... 

Naja mir wäre es um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht aufgefallen, das in dem Namen von nem QuestNPC Arthas Menethil steckt. XD Ich hätt die Questreihe warscheinlich nur gut gefunden^^ (Hab sie noch nicht gemacht). Naja jetzt bin ich schlauer. Thx @ TE.


----------



## Taroth (29. November 2008)

Also ersteinmal wegen dem eingentlichen Sinn des Threads. Ein Anagramm aufzushifrieren ist echt  net jeder mans sache finds auch genial das es ihm aufgefallen ist =) 


Und nun zur Ban geschichte. Sicher kann ich euch verstehen ihr lest jeden Tag gequirlten Mist ohne jeglichen Sinn aber in Deutschland herrscht nun mal die Meinungs und Pressefreiheit solange er damit nicht gegen die Verfassung verstößt wie z.B. Nazi aussprüche usw macht ist es eigentlich kein Grund ihn zu bannen. Er hat ja auch niemanden beleidigt....


/OT on



chopi schrieb:


> Also ich glaube,das ist alles zufall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




woaahhh deine Sig is so geil =)

/OT off


----------



## Teddymurloc (29. November 2008)

wäre sehr nett wenn mia jemand coords von Matthias lehner sagen könnt^^


----------



## Hordhaza (29. November 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> Und nun zur Ban geschichte. Sicher kann ich euch verstehen ihr lest jeden Tag gequirlten Mist ohne jeglichen Sinn aber in Deutschland herrscht nun mal die Meinungs und Pressefreiheit solange er damit nicht gegen die Verfassung verstößt wie z.B. Nazi aussprüche usw macht ist es eigentlich kein Grund ihn zu bannen. Er hat ja auch niemanden beleidigt....



Äh - wäre mir neu, dass das Forum hier unters Presserecht fällt.
Eher unters Hausrecht - und mich kann auch niemand verklagen
wenn ich ihn aus der Wohnung schmeiss weil ich seine Nase scheisse finde.

Meinungsfreiheit heisst, dass man eine Meinung haben darf.
Man muss aber nicht.
Und vor allem darf man sie nicht willenlos überall rausposaunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (29. November 2008)

Hordhaza schrieb:


> Äh - wäre mir neu, dass das Forum hier unters Presserecht fällt.
> Eher unters Hausrecht - und mich kann auch niemand verklagen
> wenn ich ihn aus der Wohnung schmeiss weil ich seine Nase scheisse finde.
> 
> ...



Freie Meinungsäußerung fällt da genauso rein o.O


----------



## Crystania (29. November 2008)

Erstellt doch bitte n neuen Thread zu dem Bann-Thema.. Das Offtopic nimmt schon wieder überhand. :-(


----------



## Taroth (29. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Erstellt doch bitte n neuen Thread zu dem Bann-Thema.. Das Offtopic nimmt schon wieder überhand. :-(



I'am sry =((( gut jetzt schluss damit kann jeder selber das GG lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wann gehts los mit den 14 Matthias Lehnern? xD wenn das einer von den hier liest der versteckt sich sicher gleich xDD


----------



## BimmBamm (29. November 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso.
> 
> Wie kann es sein, das jemand gebannt wird weil er ein zwar nerviges First raushaut, und nen mod meint die freiheit zu besitzen leser dieses Threads quasi zum Töten bzw. Terrorisieren der 14 Matthias Lehners aufzufordern?



Wie kann es sein, daß in einem Forum Regeln aufgestellt werden (*bam* beim First-Schreien) und nach Ausübung seines Amtes der Mod tatsächlich eine völlig offensichtliche, für jeden mit einem IQ über 12 als ironisch erkenntliche Bemerkung fallen lassen darf?

Nerf Mods! Bitte nur noch Bilder (wie der Ban-Hammer - das verstehen die Leute hier im Forum ohne jegliche weitere Erklärung). Zur Dummheit der Statements wie "Aufruf zum Mord" spare ich mir jede weitere Erklärung. Die Geschicklichkeit der Leute in Sachen Selbstdarstellung der eigenen Blödheit ist umgekehrt proportional zu ihrer Argumentation, die nicht nur hinkt, sondern beinlos am Boden kriecht!


----------



## Pirillo (29. November 2008)

Jop ich glaub das war ein bissl zu viel.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2008)

1. Die User wurden nicht gebannt, sondern nur verwarnt. Aber wie man sieht, is das Bild mit dem Banhammer ne nette Abschreckung. 
Find das toll wie immer wieder rumgeheult wird, man solle doch was gegen die ganzen mimimi-Poster, First-Poster etc. machen, aber wenn man dann was macht wird wieder rumgeheult... 


2. Desweiteren ist wohl kein User hier so blöd, um den Spruch mit Matthias Lehner falsch zu verstehen. 
Ums mit den Worten von BimmBamm zu sagen:


> Diese völligen verblödeten Schwachmaten wollen sich gerade aufplustern, daß ein Kind eine offensichtlich spaßig gemeinte Antwort mißverstehen könnten - aber schreien fortan gegen die "Killerspieldiskussion", weil das ja Blödsinn wäre...





------


Ituor schrieb:


> Mein erster Post, und wenn ich dafür gebannt werde, war es das wert.


Wirst du nicht, da er nicht gegen Regeln verstösst. Oder willst du uns etwa Willkür unterstellen? =)


----------



## Pfropfen (29. November 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> ein fall für galileo mystery
> und was haben die illuminaten damit zu tun^^




Die Antwort ist:
Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ne mal ehrlich hast du nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber könnte schon sein gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (29. November 2008)

@pfropfen
nee net wirklich viel zu tun^^


----------



## Kr0ni (29. November 2008)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> 7  1  11  3  4  13  5  6     14  8  12  9  10  2
> m a  t    t    h   i   a  s     l     e  h    n  e   r
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt nichts gelesen hier, nur den ersten Beitrag, aber ich geb meinen Senf trotzdem dazu.

Ich glaub dass das einfach nur ein Spässchen von Blizz ist, und das Matthias Lehner ja vl. das "Gute Kind" in Arthas ist. Allerdings 
kann das eigtl nicht sein, denn Arthas hiess schon von Anfang an Arthas... Trotzdem, gute Beobachtung! Nice Work! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nungut, wenns doch nurn Spässchen ist, kriegst sicher n Preis von Blizz ^^ Nein, die bauen ja auch sowas wie den 
Zeppelinmeister in UC namens "Hin Denburg" ein (Wer's nich weiss, eine Art des Zeppelins wurde nach Hindenburg benannt.)
Viele kennen ja auch die "Haris Pilton" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, kr0ni


----------



## Yoranox (29. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> oO nice
> 
> ich frag mich manchmal ob blizz sowas extra macht



ja sicher ist das absicht^^ sonst wären die q's auch nicht rund um arthas aufgebaut und außerdem siehe end q der reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wems nicht aufgefallen ist:blizz arbeitet sehr oft mit anagrammen wie zb. hemet nesingwary oder wie der geschrieben wird zu diesem ernest hemingway.


----------



## Eldar667 (29. November 2008)

komischerweise heißt mein geographie-kursleiter auch matthias lehner oO


----------



## Seryma (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flink95 (29. November 2008)

Also ich hab mal ein video über diese questreihe gesehen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere muss man bei nem quest einen sprengsatze oder so legen der aber zu früh hoch geht und man in ein loch im boden spingen muss in dem ein see ist und in dem see ist ein pinker kristal änlicher  gegenstand dnne mann anfassen muss denn erschein der geist eines menschen jungen der einem dann eine questreihe machen läst in der mann unter anderem als arthes gegen illi kämpft wenn ich mich recht erinnere startet die quest wo man da hin geht bei thassarin aber da bin ich mir nich sicher

berichtigt mich wenn ich das verwchsle oder falsche angaben gebe


----------



## moorhuhnxx (29. November 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Doch, hat er. First!-Schreier stehen bei den Moderatoren auf einer Stufe mit Verbreitern pornografischer Inhalte.


halte das für einen fehler, sonst gewöhnen sich die user noch an, statt first ein bild mit pornografischen inhalt ans ende zu setzten^^

b²t: interresant, finde es schön wie die blizz leute sich auch mal wieder mühe geben etwas verstecktere gimmicks einzubauen...


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2008)

Eldar667 schrieb:


> komischerweise heißt mein geographie-kursleiter auch matthias lehner oO



Da hätten wir schon den ersten! 
Frag ihn mal nach den geografischen Eigenschaften von Icecrown :>


----------



## Xondor (29. November 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> 2. Desweiteren ist wohl kein User hier so blöd, um den Spruch mit Matthias Lehner falsch zu verstehen.



Darum gehts überhaupt nicht. Was du gatan hast ist einfach mal sowas von falsch. Öffentliches Forum, Moderator, Aufruf zum Mord an 14 Menschen... Denk mal nach.
Da Moderatoren wohl nach bestimmten Kriterien ausgewählt werden und darum eine gewisse Reife besitzen, folgt meiner Erfahrung nach in solch ähnlichen Fällen zu 99% eine Entschuldigung, da Fehler passieren. In diesem Fall nicht.

Was hat die Killerspieldebatte mit einem Mordaufruf eines Moderators in einem Forum zu tun?


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Darum gehts überhaupt nicht. Was du gatan hast ist einfach mal sowas von falsch. Öffentliches Forum, Moderator, Aufruf zum Mord an 14 Menschen... Denk mal nach.


Wer das wirklich als Mordaufruf sieht, hat, entschuldige die Wortwahl, wohl gehörig einen am Sender.
So ziemlich jeder hier im Forum wird erkennen, dass dies nicht ernst gemeint war und mit dem Game zusammenhängt.
Das ganze fällt in dieselbe Kategorie wie " 'Oh der Papst ist tot' - 'Nice, was hat er gedropt?' " oder "Ich wollte eben meine Katze kürschnern."



Xondor schrieb:


> Was hat die Killerspieldebatte mit einem Mordaufruf eines Moderators in einem Forum zu tun?


Lies einfach den Text nochmal. Dann findest es raus.


----------



## Erdnussbutter (30. November 2008)

Entschuldige dich doch einfach...-.-


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2008)

Wofür? 

Dass die Leute den offensichtlichen Scherz nicht gerafft haben?
Oder besser: Dass sie es nicht raffen wollten, um einen Vorwand zu haben um "Verbrennt den Mod" zu schreien?

Ich mach das Kasperle Theater hier mal dicht. Die üblichen 08/15 Flames per PM an mich.


----------

